# Need help with test results; low tsh and low t4



## carguco (Mar 10, 2016)

Could someone please help me understand my latest test results?

While taking 90mg of Armour 4x week and 45mg 3x week.

1/31/16

TSH 0.0 (0.5-4.7)

T4 0.7 (0.8-2.2)

T3 3.45 (2.77-5.27)

After receiving above results, my doctor decreased my Armour to 60 mg daily.

Current results while taking 60mg of Armour everyday.

3/4/16

TSH 0.1 (0.5-4.7)

T4 0.6 (0.8-2.2)

T3 3.27 (2.77-5.27)

Would this be considered hypo or hyper? I feel like the results are conflicting with each other.

**I was diagnosed with thyroid disease 15 years ago and took Levothyroxine until 2013 when I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's (antibodies of 945) and switched to Armour. I have a good understanding of thyroid disease/hashimoto's, but my latest results have me confused, and I can't seem to get any clarity from my current doctor. I'm beyond frustrated with feeling sick for so many years.

Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Armour (or any medication with t3) will suppress TSH and free t4. You really need to concentrate on free t3, which still looks a tad low on your latest labs.

How do you feel?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Also, when in relation to the lab draw did you take your Armour?

Anytime you take a NDT your FT-3 will be higher, FT-4 lower and TSH possibly low as well. You may have some stimulating antibodies suppressing your TSH as well since you are still technically in a hypo state based on your labs. TBII would help clarify if you have those.


----------



## carguco (Mar 10, 2016)

Thank you for the replies.

I take my Armour every morning at 6am. The day of lab draws, I take it right after the draw at approx. 10am.

I do not feel great. My head feels horrible, in a way that's difficult to describe. Partly, it could be described as brain fog; but it is to an extreme that makes it hard to function properly. I have a hard time coming up with certain words, so I avoid conversation. I don't always feel that I should drive a vehicle because my head just feels out of it. It's not just a thinking problem, I feel "off" as far as balance as well, like my equilibrium isn't right. This doesn't quite describe how I feel, but it's the best I can come up with. Currently, this is my most difficult symptom to deal with. I would say it began a couple years ago, possibly around the time I switched to Armour and completely cut gluten out of my diet.

My other main symptoms currently:

fatigue

very low tolerance to physical activity

muscle weakness

constipation

shakiness and tingling throughout entire body

shooting sharp pains in the side of my head

Thank you.


----------



## carguco (Mar 10, 2016)

New test results. Any input would be truly appreciated.

3/19/16 (taking 60mg of Armour daily)

T4 0.5 (0.8-2.2)

T3 2.12 (2.77-5.27)

TSH 0.4 (0.5-4.7)

Thank you


----------



## Pamzilla13 (Sep 9, 2013)

Are those FREE T3 and T4 values? If so...why the decrease in January? You were still hypo....

When I was diagnosed ALL of my test results were at the very bottom of the ranges. I am currently taking 210mg Armour and my FREE T3 hangs out at 3.7 which is approx. 3/4 of the range for reference values (2.3-4.2). My TSH is super supressed! My doctor doses by symptoms and Free T3. I do feel tons better.

I think you need more Armour (IMO).


----------



## Nina15 (Apr 6, 2016)

Carguco, I have the same symptoms you have. I have been on Armour since 2005 and probably should have been on it before that. I have been taking 75mg for a long time but I have that jittery feeling and I'm chilled. I had a breast lift surgery about 6 weeks ago to help with the pain in my neck and these feelings started about 2 weeks after the surgery. I called my endo and ask if he would check my labs.

Free T4 1.15 (0.76-1.46)

TSH 0.309 (0.3580-3.7400

They checked my free T3 too but they didn't post the results but said it was normal..

I have been taking 75mg of Armour but after I saw my results of the TSH I thought maybe it was too low for me so I stopped taking the 15mg and just take 60mg since my doc has not called me back. I'm wondering if my jittery, weak and tired feeling is because of the surgery or could it be that I am in a hyper stage. I'm also 65 years old. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Karen1963 (May 11, 2016)

Carguco , do you feel any better after reducing the dose?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> While taking 90mg of Armour 4x week and 45mg 3x week.
> 
> 1/31/16
> 
> ...





> 3/19/16 (taking 60mg of Armour daily)
> 
> TSH 0.4 (0.5-4.7)
> 
> ...


Based on FT-4 and FT-3 you have gone further hypo. Your TSH is barely moving - but you are well on your way to a hypo state based on what you post ads T4 and T3.

Are you feeling better since decreasing your dose?


----------

